# Slide won't retract



## ARFFMAN (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a 1995 Newmar Kountry Aire. While checking the slide operation, it extends fine but stops after about 6 inches of retraction. All obstructions are clear. Is there anything that needs to be unlocked, before you retract it? To extend it you have to unlock the bar behind the drivers seat. The battery that I'm using is a starter battery, new and fully charged. I'll be installing 2-6volt for the house bank soon. Will deep cells make a different on the slide operation? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## LEN (Apr 17, 2012)

Look at the rollers on the slide, also is the slide remaining square, does the slide have more than one drive areas(could be a sheared pin). My rear slide when loaded(it is a wardrobe and 6 drawers) always come in EZ but on the way out gets slow.

LEN


----------



## ARFFMAN (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll check it out in detail tommorow and see if any problems or noted underneath.


----------



## ARFFMAN (Apr 19, 2012)

I checked voltage on Battery and had 12.4 charged to 12.9 and slide works fine, Noticed when slide retracted in, I found orange plastic on floor of the motorhome. Not sure were it came from, looks like it came from somthing cylindrical does this sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## ARFFMAN (Apr 19, 2012)

The rollers aren't orange plastic are they? I found broken orange plastic on floor one I got it to retract.


----------



## big bilko (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi ARFFMAN, The orange plastic may have been a toy caught under the slide previously.Make sure that you do not have too much weight in the slide out compartments as this will cause a problem.With my slideout I always gently push with the motor operating to take some pressure off the motor.Always make sure you are level.  Regards  BIG BILKO.:triumphant:


----------



## LEN (Apr 19, 2012)

There are usually access ports above the rollers for adjustment. You may be able also see the rollers with a flashlight under the slide inside or from the outside when the slide is out by pulling back the seals. Glad it comes in and out now.

LEN


----------



## ARFFMAN (Apr 24, 2012)

The slide room drops about 1 inch when it about to reach full extention, is this normal or do I need to adjust rollers?


----------



## ninjabunny (Apr 24, 2012)

ARFFMAN, I have no conseption on these things, but I do notice that my slideout rooms also drop when they are extended. I own a 2010 Dynasty. I have really not thought of looking at a problem like this. I use the options in my Motorhome the best I know how. I know that I am not really helping you on your blog question. I thought that I could tell you the way my Motorhome slideouts react.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 26, 2012)

ARFFMAN, on my Southwind all 3 slides drop down some to level them up to the other floor. That is norn for most slide outs. I would not worry about it.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 27, 2012)

Mine drops in our HR to make the floor level.


----------



## ARFFMAN (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm think it's normal. It seems to be smoother each time. It's hard to wake up after 5 years of being parked and being in a coma. Thank for the comments!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 28, 2012)

It is called a flush floor slide system, yes the floor drops as it gets fully extended.


----------



## Thomas M. (Apr 29, 2012)

I had the same thi g hyappen to me with a Coachmen. Turned out to be a plastic gear that was stripped.


----------

